# Red Velvet.



## npnailer (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok..here's a new one for me..
I have a coating of very fine "velvety" red algae. It's all over the rock work, and many of the plants. It does not appear to be diatom(I'm familiar with that), nor BGA(not 100 percent sure on the latter though), and I've not seen anything quite like it before. Camera is in the car, I'll try to get photos tomorrow..but just imagine red velvet, and you have the picture. It seems more prevalent on the edges of things, and on the glass..but it's all over the place. It IS apparently made up of VERY fine filaments.
Any ideas?


----------



## npnailer (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, some photos....sorry about the iffy quality, difficult to get a focus in low light.

First, large shot of how it looks on the rock work:









Second, close up, showing filamentous nature of the stuff:









If anyone knows what this is, and how to deal with it, I'd appreciate it! I WANT the green algae in the tank...just don't like red. I've bumped water changes to 50 percent weekly, but it's not seemed to matter.


----------

